# Roof and vent check



## cda (Oct 31, 2017)

novel idea

I know it takes time, but I have seen vents loose and also completely covered/ clogged by roofing material/::


http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Ci...n-Monoxide-Threat-After-Storms-454311413.html


----------



## Sifu (Nov 1, 2017)

Back when I was in the field I always gave the vents a tug and checked the caps.  If the pipe moved I left a correction to have the vent checked................WOW, did that make 'em (roofer) mad.  But, I found more than a few, and several times was thanked by the HO.


----------



## ICE (Nov 1, 2017)

I had a HO chew me out because he discovered a separated vent in the attic.  I went in the attic with him barking at me the whole time.  I stepped on a sticky rat trap.  I may have mentioned this at another thread. 
That’s the only time that it has come up. I don’t check attics on a reroof.  I don’t know any inspectors that do.  I have discovered dislodged vents while on the roof.


----------



## north star (Nov 1, 2017)

*# ~ # ~ #*

Kind of along the same lines as the OP, but how many of
you require a water pressure test on the piping above the
1st Floor or 2nd floor levels, so when the Inspector gets on
the roof, they can visually see the water in the vent
piping above the roofing ?


*= & = & =*


----------



## Sifu (Nov 1, 2017)

The first code I ever enforced for residential permitted a 3' head above the highest connect fixture, so we never checked on the roof.  I think there is an argument to be made against this, because the vent pipe fittings never get checked.  I found that out the hard way as a builder many moons ago, the first time one of the poorly glued fittings came apart and caused a pretty good leak.  I really can't recall any jurisdiction I have worked for that required a rooftop plumbing inspection.


----------



## Sifu (Nov 1, 2017)

ICE said:


> I had a HO chew me out because he discovered a separated vent in the attic.  I went in the attic with him barking at me the whole time.  I stepped on a sticky rat trap.  I may have mentioned this at another thread.
> That’s the only time that it has come up. I don’t check attics on a reroof.  I don’t know any inspectors that do.  I have discovered dislodged vents while on the roof.[/QUOTE
> 
> I don't think I ever went into the attic, I just called attention to it and checked the vent at re-inspection from the roof.  When I left a correction, I advised to have a licensed mechanical contractor evaluate the condition.


----------



## classicT (Nov 1, 2017)

north star said:


> *# ~ # ~ #*
> 
> Kind of along the same lines as the OP, but how many of
> you require a water pressure test on the piping above the
> ...


I do my best to avoid pressure tests on DWV - too difficult to locate a leak. Plumbers will usually just put a Fernco cap on the lower vents and fill it completely.


----------



## ICE (Nov 1, 2017)

Ty J. said:


> I do my best to avoid pressure tests on DWV - too difficult to locate a leak. Plumbers will usually just put a Fernco cap on the lower vents and fill it completely.



Not allowed to pressure test plastic DWV.  Cast iron DWV leaks air.  Beyond that, the vent that I mentioned was a furnace vent.


----------



## ICE (Nov 1, 2017)

north star said:


> *# ~ # ~ #*
> 
> Kind of along the same lines as the OP, but how many of
> you require a water pressure test on the piping above the
> ...


Rough plumbing inspections always require the entire system to be filled with aqua.


----------



## Sifu (Nov 2, 2017)

ICE said:


> Not allowed to pressure test plastic DWV.


Most places I know of allow a 5lb air test on plastic dwv.


----------



## classicT (Nov 2, 2017)

Sifu said:


> Most places I know of allow a 5lb air test on plastic dwv.



Same here. 5-6lb test. Too impractical to require filling the DWV when temp's are in the single digits.


----------



## classicT (Nov 2, 2017)

ICE said:


> Not allowed to pressure test plastic DWV.  Cast iron DWV leaks air.  Beyond that, the vent that I mentioned was a furnace vent.


Wasn't replying to you ICE - quote and response was to NorthStar


----------



## ICE (Nov 2, 2017)

Ty J. said:


> Wasn't replying to you ICE - quote and response was to NorthStar


Well please excuse me for butting in.


----------



## ICE (Nov 4, 2017)

This is for no one in particular and may not be applicable outside of California.

California Plumbing Code:
712.0 Testing.
712.1 Media. The piping of the plumbing, drainage, and venting systems shall be tested with water or air except that plastic pipe shall not be tested with air.


----------

